# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Я живу в матрице

## TheRiddle

Классный фильм, недавно опять пересмотрел его (пересматриваю примерно два раза в год и только первую часть). 

Что такое матрица? Это пелена, которая скрывает от нас реальность. Причем, реальность не обязательно должна быть ужасной. И матрица не всегда должна быть прекрасной.

Если отбросить фантастику и даже философскую сторону, оставив лишь идею матрицы, что мы поймем? А поймем мы то, что на самом деле матрица очень даже реальна. 

Сегодня, отойдя от очередного "душевного страдания", со слезами на глазах, сел в кресло и попытался убежать от этого всего. Сидел, потом стоял, потом ходил. Глазел в окно. Видел, какие жизнерадостные люди на улице. Стало тошно, больно, горько. Спросил себя - почему у меня этого нет? Почему я не могу это иметь? Захотелось убежать. Но чуть ли не впервые я решил пойти до самого конца. Больно смотреть на то, как другие живут полноценной жизнью? Отлично! Великолепно! Буду смотреть, пока меня это не убьет! Прямо в лицо всему этому адскому кошмару. И смотрел. Было ощущение сильной ломки в теле. А потом... А потом вдруг пришел вопрос. А что, собственно, я сейчас вижу? Что именно сейчас происходит там, в окне? Почему это приносит страдания?

И вдруг я невероятно четко осознал, что на самом деле я вижу не то, что есть, а то, что мне кажется. Что та великолепная жизнь, которой у меня не может быть, то ощущение неполноценности, стыда, неловкости и прочая грязь - это не существует на самом деле.

Задолго до этого, копаясь в мыслях, уже не раз приходил к выводу, что мои мысли - они только в голове. Что мир - совершенно не такой, каким я его вижу. Но потом опять смотрел на мир, видел желаемое и страдал от того, что не могу его иметь.

А теперь вдруг понял, что каждая мысль, каждая фантазия, каждое представление о мире, каждая вещь, человек или ситуация, которые я вижу - все это абсолютная ложь. Что я на самом деле абсолютно слеп для реального мира. Что я вижу лишь "матрицу", состоящую из душевных травм, комплексов, неудачных опытов, обид, страданий. 

И вот, сижу сейчас, пишу все это, четко понимая, что с этого дня нет смысла думать о "себе" или "своей жизни", ведь все мысли или фантазии или прогнозы на будущее еще до момента своего появления на свет будут искажены матрицей. Одновременно страшно и ужасно, но при этом внутри я восхищен таким открытием.

Что же остается, если убрать мысли, фантазии, размышления? Остаюсь только я. Я, живущий прямо сейчас. Я и моя комната. И нет "того" мира, о котором я все время думал. Ведь он - это лишь иллюзия, созданная матрицей. Как быть?

Ведь если все то, что я о себе думал, все то, кем я себя считал, являлось иллюзией, получается, что я совершенно не знаю, кто я. Лишь чувствую и ощущаю. И это ощущение становится все сильнее. Необычное состояние... Страшно, мучительно (где-то там, на фоне, в мыслях, которые никак не успокоятся), но при этом есть ощущение свободы, покоя и своей истинной природы.

Я живу в матрице. Или она во мне. Не та матрица, из которой можно убежать, схватившись за трубку телефона. Другая. Реальная. И все стало намного проще. Понятнее. Только неясно, что делать дальше.

----------


## Unity

Вы гениальны, мистер *Riddle*!.. ^_^ 
Вы самостоятельно сумели «выйти с лабиринта», в коем были рождены, в коем просто «обнаружили себя» однажды!..
Матрица!.. Майя!.. Иллюзия!.. 
Множество мировых религий (даосизм, индуизм, суфизм и пр.) постепенно, плавно, подводили Человечество к постижению этой великой истины!.. ^_^ 
Весь воспринимаемый нами мир — _иллюзия_. Не то, что существует наяву... 
P.S. Аз люблю Вас. Аки _друга_ — пусть мы даже незнакомы. 
Вы смогли _увидеть_!..
_С днём Рожденья_ Вас — настоящего _рождения_...

----------


## Dementiy

Да, эта идея стара как мир...
Вот только сразу возникает множество вопросов.

1. Если все вокруг иллюзия, то что такое реальность?
Например, для меня мои внутренние переживания и есть реальность. И неважно чем они вызваны,  объективной реальностью или миражом.

2. Как "выйти из матрицы"?
И не будет ли очередной "выход" (крещение, прозрение, нирвана) - очередным самообманом, ведущим к еще большой лжи?

3. Чем подобное мировоззрение на мир отличается от естественнонаучного взгляда?
Что вообще это меняет? Ведь с материалистической точки зрения, сознание - это отражение окружающего мира, подобно отражению неба на водной глади. Т.е. по сути, сознание - это нечто нереальное (та же самая иллюзия, мираж).

----------


## TheRiddle

*Unity*, спасибо большое  :Smile: 
Быть может, я неправильно вас понял, но я имел в виду, что наше восприятие - обман. Не весь мир. Лишь его восприятие. Дерево - не обман. Птицы в небе - не обман. Люди, трава, воздух - все это есть, для нас. Обман заключается в том, как мы это видим. В том, что мы видим. Где я вижу мир, полный моих страданий, другой человек видит счастье и безмерную радость. Но мир не является ничем этим. Мир - это мир. Остальное - дело рук матрицы. Не той, о которой идет речь в фильме. Той, которая в голове. Мы смотрим на мир, но не видим его. Воспринимаются лишь очертания и формы. А все остальное - фантазии, представления, мировоззрения. И это обман. Я вижу счастливого человека, который идет под ручку со своей девушкой. Его ли я вижу? Нет. О, я вижу страшную боль и отчаяние. И если раньше я шел на поводу у этого обмана, изматывая себя, истязая душу,то теперь внутри есть осознание лжи, и страдания практически не появляются.

*Dementiy*, ваши внутренние переживания и формируют для вас эту "реальность". И такого понятия, как единая реальность, может и не существовать. Един мир, в котором мы пребываем. Это бесспорно. И едины люди в этом большом сне. Но для каждого этот сон разный. Каждый видит его по-другому. Каждый смотрит на мир сквозь эту матрицу в голове. И видит только ее. Вот мой пример: я вижу, как на улице ходят жизнерадостные люди. Их ли я вижу? Нет. Я вижу свое страдание. Я вижу свою боль. Я мучаюсь и плачу. Но ведь на самом деле на улице нет ничего, что могло бы вызвать все эти переживания. Значит, то, что я вижу, является обманом. И начинается этот обман внутри меня. Там, где я бы стал искать в последнюю очередь. Странно, когда тебя обманывает не другой человек, а ты сам. Причем, специально, преднамеренно себя обмануть невозможно (это как играть в покер самому с собой). 

Выйти из матрицы? Это очередной обман. В первые несколько минут после того, как эта идея пришла в голову, я внезапно начал понимать, что в голове появляется план, стремление, желание объявить войну "матрице". А потом пришло понимание: а зачем? Если я знаю, что все, что я вижу - обман, ложь, разве этого не достаточно? Хотя бы для начала. Ведь я не знаю правды. И не могу узнать ее, фантазируя или прогнозируя. Выход в матрицу, вход, борьба - это просто игры ума, не более. 

Что изменилось? Если раньше я отчаянно пытался заставить себя поверить в нереальность своих мыслей, в то, что они существуют только здесь, в голове, то теперь я так ясно понимаю, что это все ложь. Смотрю в окно и понимаю, что там происходит нечто, чего я на самом деле не знаю. Понимаю, что все те мысли, понимания, мировоззрения, ощущения и даже страдания - обман. Даже Страдания - обман. И происходит удивительная вещь - внутри все так спокойно, тихо, как будто я вернулся домой после долгого, мучительного путешествия. Как будто обратился к своей природе. Как будто начал ощущать себя реального...

А что же является правдой? Ответ один: правда - это то, что происходит в данный момент. Без суждений, без мыслей, без слов, без фантазий и интерпретаций - просто этот момент. Правда в том, что сейчас я печатаю, а вы - читаете. И больше нет ничего. Прямо сейчас. Но есть целый мир внутри, который мы практически видим наяву. Мир, который мы создали внутри. Или его создали за нас. И он - обман. Как узнать, что является настоящим? Просто посмотреть перед собой и не пытаться обдумывать это.

Избавлюсь ли я от этого обмана? От этой матрицы? Я не знаю. Чувствую лишь, что сейчас вернулся практически к самому началу, не имея представления о том, что происходит на самом деле. Что делать? Буду просто идти вперед, не доверяя своим суждениям или представлениям. И внутри есть тихая уверенность в том, что не я найду истину, а она найдет меня. Нужно лишь увидеть ее в этот момент.

----------


## Викторыч

> я вижу, как на улице ходят жизнерадостные люди.


 А с чего Ты взял что они жизнерадостные ? Может у одного из них мотороллер угнали, а у другого канарейка сдохла. По ним же не видно какие у них проблы. А кто то и тебя увидит в окне и поразмыслит. Во !   Везёт же людям, в квартире живёт, а мне не на что проваленный пол в доме ремонтировать и протекающую крышу латать. Так что каждый себе такую матрицу сам создаёт.

----------


## TheRiddle

Вот именно. С чего я взял? Глядя сквозь свою матрицу я и взял, что у них все замечательно, а у меня - ад. И что я один такой. И что так будет всегда. Вот такая огромная ложь, с которой я жил многие годы. Наверное, так у каждого человека. И даже у того, кто имеет все, что пожелает. Большая ложь о самом себе, о своих потребностях, о том, что нужно иметь, о фантазиях и мечтах. 

Странно, когда понимаешь, что все, из-за чего ты страдал, о чем мечтал и чего сильно желал - на самом деле не нужно. И это не попытка убедить себя в этом, как это было раньше. Это четкое, ясное понимание, которое не не требует доказательств. Целый "Я" был обманом... Удивительно и немного страшно.

----------


## Dementiy

Сорри, я совсем забыл, что вы с *Unity* любите размышлять иррационально, в то время как для меня на первом месте стоит логика и здравый смысл.
Другими словами, _"моя твоя не понимай"_.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheRiddle

А что именно вам не понятно? Ведь в предыдущем сообщении вы все правильно написали.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

TheRiddle, какой роскошный ход мысли! The Power of Now как он есть. Выражаю восхищение.

Только может быть не стоит негативно к "матрице" (хотя, Вы пишете, что первый порыв "до основания разрушить" прошёл очень быстро). Вот эта постоянная интерпретация внешнего мира - это был изначально ценный адаптационный механизм, вероятно. В своё время (в рамках Вашей личной истории) он помогал. Потом перестал. Теперь отвалился. Но, видимо, да - мы обречены на использование того или другого интерпретационного механизма. Это фильтр, призма, искажающая восприятие, но это и панцирь - не будь его, огромный мир, навалившись на нас всей своей информационной тяжестью, просто раздавил бы нас.

----------


## TheRiddle

Согласен. Когда-то у меня была знакомая, которую в детстве покусала собака. И теперь она ужасно пугается даже страшных шавок. И вот, если бы мы одновременно смотрели на одну и ту же собачонку, я бы видел милое, зубастое и пушистое существо и радовался, а она - видела бы страшного зверя и страдала.

Вот и я сейчас, куда ни посмотрю - везде вижу свой комплекс неполноценности, который копился в течение практически нескольких десятилетий. Немудрено, что теперь я под невероятно сильным гипнозом. И, если честно, я не знаю, что делать дальше. 

Вот есть я. Я смотрю на людей или вещи. Я вижу в них свою проблему. Я страдаю. Останавливаюсь. Вспоминаю, что это обман, что на самом деле все не так. Но это не сильно помогает. Ведь я не знаю, как все обстоит на самом деле, вне этой иллюзии. Нет опоры, за которую можно схватиться и переждать бурю. Заставить себя верить, что на самом деле все замечательно, невозможно. Вот и сижу. Ни о чем не думаю. Занимаюсь повседневными вещами. Но на горизонте все время грозовая туча, которая не дает покоя.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Заставить себя верить, что на самом деле все замечательно, невозможно.


 всё, наверное, не замечательно. "замечательно" - просто ярлык на папке, куда мы сложили какие-то куски мира, или даже не сами куски, а ссылки на них.

а на счёт опоры.. мне не очень часто это бывает понятно на практике. иногда отрезвляют вопросы "кто я?" и "что я здесь делаю?", но не то, чтобы очень капитально и надолго. бездны иллюзий так увлекательны.

----------


## TheRiddle

Для меня эти бездны так болезненны, что просто невыносимо. 

Ну, пускай не замечательно. Пускай "спокойно" или "не так страшно". Да, ярлыки... Так легко запутаться. Внутри будто ощущается потребность все время думать, мыслить, фантазировать, представлять этот мир. И когда останавливаешься и просто присутствуешь - становится не по себе. Выглядит, как попытка убежать от реальности. Вот только реальность моя - сплошной обман.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

однако факт: ты выносишь.
ну да, болезненны.. зачем-то мы выбираем их так интерпретировать. то есть я допускаю, что это не тупо мазохизм, а целенаправленное создание себе неприемлемых условий, что должно, например, стимулировать к какому-то движению, изменению, росту. тырпыр. это чистой воды шизофрения - одна часть меня разводит вокруг другой адово болото, чтобы другая часть совершила что-то, пошла неведомо куда и принесла неизвестно что.

попытка убежать от создавания иллюзорной "реальности", построенной на бесконечном обсуждении с собой сигналов, поступающих из внешнего мира? 
недумание как попытка прибежать в реальность?

----------


## TheRiddle

Вот, есть понимание, что вещи, которые приносят страдания, на самом деле не являются такими. Я их так интерпретирую для себя. Это понимание слабое, но оно есть.

И тогда возникает попытка убрать этот обман. И если все, что я вижу - обман, то приходится убирать все. То есть, отказываться от того, что считал обязательным, неотъемлемым, единственно правильным на протяжении большей части своей жизни. Все, что слышал, видел, читал, фантазировал - неправда, ложь, обман. 

Я полный неудачник, которого ждет одиночество до конца жизни - вот мой обман. И если убрать его, совершенно ничего не остается. Никто новый не появляется. Я не меняюсь и не преображаюсь. Продолжаю видеть этот обман. И все еще являюсь тем, кем себя считаю. Не видеть, не слышать, не думать - вот только тогда я могу обрести покой. И как только я начинаю видеть, слышать и думать - появляется эта лживая реальность, в которой я страшно мучаюсь...

----------


## TheRiddle

В голове одновременно находится "вчера", "сегодня" и "завтра". Все, что происходило вчера, неизбежно влияет на сегодня и завтра. Думая о сегодня, я боюсь, что завтра будет то же самое. Думая о вчера, я вспоминаю боль. Думая о завтра, вспоминаю вчера и понимаю, что сейчас все так же плохо, как вчера. Больше не хочу думать. Любая мысль заранее "испорчена", "подменена" той "матрицей", состоящей из чистого негатива. Нет никакого завтра, вчера или сегодня. И даже "сейчас" - тоже концепция, которой не существует. Пойду спать, а то меня опять понесло...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Спокойной ночи

----------


## Unity

Наш рассудок, инструмент самообмана + спящее наше сознание, обезумевшая от свободы воля — это тот, метафорически, «курок», нажимая на который, беспрестанно мы... выпускаем пули... в собственное естество — пожиная боль, адское страдание, прежде завсегда _калечащее и уродующее нас_... 
Аз приветствую Вас, «новорождённый» _будда_!.. ^_^

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Наш рассудок, инструмент самообмана + спящее наше сознание, обезумевшая от свободы воля — это тот, метафорически, «курок», нажимая на который, беспрестанно мы... выпускаем пули... в собственное естество — пожиная боль, адское страдание, прежде завсегда _калечащее и уродующее нас_... 
> Аз приветствую Вас, «новорождённый» _будда_!.. ^_^


 Unity, полно клеймить рассудок! Он не более зловещ, чем вилка. И если и выглядит угрожающе, то скорее потому, что мы утеряли навык управления им, использования по назначению. поставленный на своё место, он ещё может послужить нам во благо.

----------


## Unity

Ну а смысл клеймить частицу самого прекрасного творения Мировой Души, — человечий разум? Он — ввергает в заблуждения, лабиринт иллюзий; он же — помогает выбраться. 
Страшно только, если люди _«заигрались»_ оным, выпав из реальности, начав жить в «собственной вселенной», сущей в недрах своего ума, созданной в качестве «альтернативы» яви, беспрестанно ранящей их души, без конца приносящей им страдания, из осколков _подлинного_, сохранённых в нашей памяти в качестве воспоминаний, слов, эфемерных и размытых _образов_. Горько видеть таких «эскапистов»... СУ — самый частый их исход, тот «естественный» финал горестной их истории. Таких миллионы, миллиарды, может, — ну и весь тот мир, в коем существуем ныне — просто отражение _творящегося в спящих наших головах_. 
Не зловеще ль это? Голод, войны, наркобизнес, современная работорговля?.. Плоды нашего ума, милой нашей «вилки»... Спящий сердцем человек даже вилку может превратить в оружие, — и поранить ею, и убить — себя или прочих.

----------


## TheRiddle

А что такое ум, рассудок, разум? Я вот тоже могу часами размышлять об этих вещах. Но что они вообще такое? Мне сказали, что у меня есть разум, я прочитал, что у меня есть ум, еще каким-то образом узнал о существовании рассудка. Здорово. Но что это вообще такое? Кто сказал, что все эти вещи существуют? Хоть кто-то их видел? Чувствовал? Ощущал? Нет.

P.S. Минутка логики: есть идея, что сознание не может осознать само себя, так как оно сознание. Как и чашка не может осознать, что она чашка. Звучит логично. Теперь, если ум или разум - это нечто, при помощи чего мы думаем и говорим, то как он может говорить сам о себе? Ум говорит об уме? Разум рассказывает про разум? Как? Они осознают сами себя и даже знают, что они такое? Человек ведь не может узнать, что он такое! Он может только осознавать свое существование. А ум или разум вдруг научились это делать? *мозгсломан*

----------


## Pechalka

> Мне сказали, что у меня есть разум, я прочитал, что у меня есть ум


 Поздравляю,у вас хоть ум есть,мне сказали,что у меня и его нет :Frown:

----------


## TheRiddle

Так ведь наличие или отсутствие - разве есть разница? Я же спрашиваю, а что, собственно, такое - разум или ум? С чего вообще вы взяли, что он существует? Кто-то придумал слово, наделил его каким-то смыслом и все принимают его, как данность. И ни у кого не возникает даже мысли поставить это слово под вопрос. А если все-таки поставить, что из этого выйдет?

----------


## Pechalka

Допустим,мне психиатр говорила,что у меня есть разум,а тут ба-бах...и говорит обычный чел,что ума маловато :Frown:

----------


## TheRiddle

А вы вообще видели когда-нибудь ум? Даже у "умных" людей? Вы его ощущали? Чувствовали? Щупали? Могли тыкнуть в него пальцем? Я вот, скажу, что у меня суперсила - могу силой мысли руками двигать, и ногами. Что же, вы поверите, что у меня суперсилы? Или что я двигаю руками\ногами силой мысли? 
А вам скажу, что у вас нет такой суперсилы. И вы больше не сможете после этого ходить и ручками махать?  :Smile:  Вообще хоть что-то изменится? Если нет, значит, у меня нет никакой суперсилы. И если вы поймете это, то и с умом разберетесь.

----------


## Unity

Можно допустить, наш разум — следствие работы сложнейшей нейронной сети головного мозга — процесс беспрестанной обработки данных — с выводом «на фокус нашего внимания» тех или иных всецело _случайных_ «файлов» (той или иной вербальной мысли [«аудио»], образа [«видео»] или сложного комплекса эфемерных «чувств» [«погружение в виртуальную реальность»]), — созерцанье файлов, творчески рождённых нашим же умом в ходе синтеза «дозы» свежих _представлений_ — «…О реальности», «…О самом себе» или собственном уме, дежурных «абстрактных» помыслов «…О происходящем ныне». 
Динамическая обработка данных (в ключе некой логики, отдельных системных «правил») — вот и все, чем видится наш [Ум]. Работа машины мозга, действующего по программе — методом случайной, хаотичной, непоследовательной выборки ячеек памяти, — выстраивающая Связи между прежде разрознённым, порождая виртуальные картины, не имеющие прежде отражения в реальности. 
Разум — инструмент созиданья нового, совершенствования уже прежде сущего. 
Разум — просто _слово_... Указатель на феномен, чувственный по сути, чистое переживание, личный субъективный опыт... 
Разум... _это и есть Матрица_. Можно это понимать — и пользоваться; можно также, к сожаленью, _стать заложником её_ — принимая за чистую монету все творенья своего ума — твёрдо, убеждённо, с принципа игнорируя _Действительность_ — что не _слово_ просто, а _реальное_, частицей которого мы есть...

----------


## Pechalka

> А вы вообще видели когда-нибудь ум? Даже у "умных" людей? Вы его ощущали? Чувствовали? Щупали? Могли тыкнуть в него пальцем?


 Нет,конечно я ум не щупала и не тыкала пальцем.Ум есть он или мало его можно определить общаясь вживую,все остальное догадки,ничем не подкрепленные факты.

----------


## TheRiddle

*зачем_мне_ник*, есть или мало чего? Что вы измеряете? Что вы можете определить, общаясь вживую? Я, к примеру, когда общаюсь с человеком, вижу человека. И только. Где вы видите этот самый "УМ"? Разве само существование этого ума - не догадка? Что такое ум? Где он? Из чего он состоит? Вы не сможете ответить на эти вопросы. А что это значит? А это значит, что нет никакого ума. Есть только слово. Абстрактное слово, при помощи которого человек пытается объяснить неизведанное. Вот раньше люди не знали, что такое молния и гром. Что они сделали? Они назвали эти явления богами. Бог грома, молнии, солнца, дождя и т.д. Сегодня это вызывает улыбку. Вот и наши "УМ", "РАЗУМ", "ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ" тоже, возможно, будут вызывать улыбку у людей через тысячу лет.

УМ, просветление, карма, духовный поиск, духовный путь, высшее существование, ад, рай, медитация, будда, вечная жизнь - хоть что-то из этого не является догадкой? Хоть одна из перечисленных концепций имеет подтверждение? Реальное подтверждение. Хоть убейте, но я не вижу ни одного.

Люди с умными лицами начинают свой "духовный путь", все такие духовные, поиском занимаются. А чем ищущий человек отличается от простого? Тем, что ищущему больше заняться нечем и он морочит себе голову. Чем медитирующий отличается от человека, который просто отдыхает на диване после трудового дня? Ничем. Вот только второй действительно отдыхает, а медитирующий пытается что-то там искать, пользу извлекать. Про рай, ад, вечную жизнь, высшее существование и будду вообще молчу. Нет ни одного, ВООБЩЕ НИ ОДНОГО ЗА ВСЮ ИСТОРИЮ, подтверждения их существования. Даже если сейчас придет ко мне будда и скажет "Я БУДДА" - как это проверить? Чем доказать? А ничем. И опровергнуть не получится. То, что нельзя подтвердить и опровергнуть - что это? Правильно - фантазия. То, что внутри человека, то, что он не может показать другим, как бы ни старался.

----------


## Pechalka

Ну вы к словам мастер прикапываться))
Я говорю,что при общении с человеком вживую можно через некоторое время сделать для себя вывод  умный он или не очень.Но не как не через инет,не видя меня никогда,а только по фото и общаясь со мной не так много,толком и не зная меня.
Вот мне нередко говорили что я умная общаясь со мной вживую и тупой меня никак не назовешь.Так что может сказать человек толком не общаясь со мной...а только делая свои лживые умозаключения,считая вокруг всех остальных дураками,а себя сверхумным!

----------


## TheRiddle

Вы меня не поняли  :Smile:  Ладно, не оставлю вам путей для отступления или маневра. Вот такой вопрос: что такое ум? Где он находится? Как его увидеть или почувствовать?  Вот только на эти вопросы попробуйте ответить. Хотя бы для себя.

Вам говорили, что вы умная. Хорошо. Но что это означает? Что вы много знаете? Но это не ум. Это знание. Информация, которая записывается где-то там (может даже в мозге). Что еще? Вы умная в том смысле, что не тупая? Но и это не ум. Не тупая, значит - здоровая. Люди бывают тупыми из-за недоразвитости, болезней. Тупой человек - тот, который не способен адекватно воспринимать мир. У него просто нет такой возможности. Как глуховатый человек не способен нормально слышать. Или слеповатый не способен разглядеть многие вещи. Все зависит от органов и их здоровья.

Так где же тут "УМ"? Или "РАЗУМ"?

----------


## Pechalka

> Вы меня не поняли  Ладно, не оставлю вам путей для отступления или маневра. Вот такой вопрос: что такое ум? Где он находится? Как его увидеть или почувствовать?  Вот только на эти вопросы попробуйте ответить. Хотя бы для себя.


 Мы просто в одной теме говорим на разных языках) Вроде тема одна,а обсуждаем разное :Big Grin:

----------


## TheRiddle

Тем не менее, вы не ответили на вопросы  :Wink:

----------


## Pechalka

Они ввели меня в заблуждение:-)

----------


## TheRiddle

Ну вот! Если бы, к примеру, я спросил вас о яблоке: "Вот такой вопрос: что такое яблоко? Где оно находится? Как его увидеть или почувствовать?". Эти вопросы ввели бы вас в заблуждение? Нет. Вы бы моментально на них ответили. Так в чем же разница? Может, в том, что я яблоко существует, а ум - НЕТ?

----------


## Pechalka

TheRiddle,вы сюда пришли чтобы найти ответ,где находится ум у человека? :Wink:

----------


## TheRiddle

Я уже задавался этим вопросом и понял, что ответить на него невозможно. Ум нельзя найти, почувствовать, пощупать, определить, увидеть, узнать. Так что же он такое? Если я не могу ответить на эти вопросы, зачем вообще думать об УМЕ? Даже если он есть, пользы для меня никакой. Ведь я не могу ничего с ним делать. Он невидимый, прозрачный, неприкасаемый. Но если перестать верить в сказки и посмотреть правде в глаза - есть ли ум?

----------


## J. Friend

TheRiddle, на самом деле очень интересный вопрос. Мой отец немного интерпретировал эту мысль, он рассуждал: -а что если все вокруг нас нереальное...дерево, мшина в которой мы сидим, дорога, прыщи на твоем лице. Что наше настоящее физическое является мозг без тела с подключенными элетронми в такой, знаешь, баночке со специальным раствором,  ну чтоб мозг не засох. По проводам к мозгу загружается проекция нашего фальшивого мира. Мы с подругой пораздували и додумали кое какие мелочи: все мы (мозги наши в баночках)находимся в большом ангаре, знаешь, где то на 7 000 000 000 таких баночек, повсюду провода, экраны с показателями, экранов много но в ангаре обязательно полутьма, вот, а в середине вмего этого безумия сидит Morgan*Freeman за стареньким компьютером как в сериале lost, и клепает на судьбу легким нажатием клавиши enter))

----------


## TheRiddle

Ну, это точь в точь Матрица  :Smile:  Вот только какой в этом смысл? И откуда взялись эти баночки с мозгами? Для чего? И если бы мы были просто мозгами в баночке, то осознавали бы себя? Эх, сколько вопросов. Найти бы того, кто на них ответит.

----------


## trypo

чувства те , что определяют явь ( услышать, потрогать , увидеть и прочее) -
всего лишь интерпретация мозгов сигналов , поступающих через нервную сеть.
нету горячо или холодно , нету светло или темно -
есть лишь сигналы и их трактовка мозгом по законам или еще каким причинам - не суть важно.

нету мира - есть лишь фантазия мозга на основе выбора : этот сигнал нейронов я считаю таким , а другой - как-то иначе. 
если мозг изменит трактовку сигналов - что медицински возможно , есть примеры и описания медиков -
мир станет совершенно иным , явь станет не явью.
реальность всего лишь фантазия мозга.
нету объективной картинки мира.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Я уже задавался этим вопросом и понял, что ответить на него невозможно. Ум нельзя найти, почувствовать, пощупать, определить, увидеть, узнать. Так что же он такое? Если я не могу ответить на эти вопросы, зачем вообще думать об УМЕ? Даже если он есть, пользы для меня никакой. Ведь я не могу ничего с ним делать. Он невидимый, прозрачный, неприкасаемый. Но если перестать верить в сказки и посмотреть правде в глаза - есть ли ум?


 Как Вы называете то, что сгенерило идею, стоящую за этим потоком слов, а потом - и сам этот поток слов?

----------


## TheRiddle

А почему вы не считаете, что мозг - это инструмент, при помощи которого мы можем видеть мир? Откуда столько теорий об иллюзорности мира? Мы сейчас здесь, в этом мире, а мозг - инструмент, который позволяет нам в нем ориентироваться. Например, как видеокамера - глаза видят, передают информацию, она сохраняется. Или, как диктофон - уши слышат, передают информацию, она запоминается. 

А по поводу того, что мир станет другим, тут уже подмена понятий. Простейший пример:

В комнате человек и гипнотизер. Они стоят перед столом, на котором лежит яблоко. Гипнотизер внушает человеку, что это не яблоко, а кусок сала. В результате, человек начинает думать, что видит кусок сала. Но видеть то он будет яблоко. Перед ним не материализуется сало. Он будет видеть круглое, зеленое, хрустящее и сочное сало. Мир не изменится. Лишь его восприятие.

Это если бы мы маленьких детей учили, что сало - это яблоко, а яблоко - это сало. Они бы тоже считали, что сало зеленое и круглое, а яблоко белое с мясными прослойками. Реальность не является фантазией мозга. Мозг лишь воспринимает реальность и интерпретирует ее в соответствии с имеющимися знаниями.

КтоЗдесь, я не могу этого знать. Быть может, я. Но кто я? Не знаю. Просто не знаю. Но пытаться придумывать УМ и рассудок, чтобы расставить все по полочкам, глупо. Кстати, а как вы называете то, что придумало УМ, РАЗУМ и рассудок? Ум придумал Ум? Разум придумал разум?

----------


## TheRiddle

Напечатанный текст на белом листе - откуда он взялся? Из принтера. Он произвел его на свет. Но догадывается ли принтер, кто напечатал этот текст, кто запустил процесс печати? Нет. Вот и я здесь думаю, говорю, пишу. А откуда все это берется - не знаю. И могу только фантазировать по этому поводу. 

Но мне кажется, что узнать это можно. Но не в традиционном смысле, мозгом, а другим способом. Если на минутку остановиться, отключить мышление, остаться в полной тишине - можно ощутить свое присутствие. И в этот момент не будет информации, мыслей, слов, звуков. Будет только Я. То самое Я, которое невозможно познать мозгом, ведь мозг - только инструмент, при помощи которого Я ощущает этот мир. Это как пытаться познать себя при помощи напильника или отвертки. Или при помощи своей печени или правого уха. Глупо звучит, правда?

Все тело лишь собирает информацию и передает ее кому-то, кого можно назвать Я. А кто это - мозг не сможет ответить на этот вопрос. УМ, РАЗУМ - все это лишь информация в мозгу, который пытается познать непознаваемое. Вы ведь узнали эти слова от других людей. Изначально их в вас не было. Потом они появились и вы начали вокруг них танцевать. Как и я.

----------


## trypo

> А почему вы не считаете, что мозг - это инструмент, при помощи которого мы можем видеть мир? Мы сейчас здесь, в этом мире, а мозг - инструмент, который позволяет нам в нем ориентироваться. 
> А по поводу того, что мир станет другим, тут уже подмена понятий. 
> В комнате человек и гипнотизер.  Гипнотизер внушает человеку, что это не яблоко, а кусок сала.


 мозг не может видеть - это нейронная сеть , которая принимает , обрабатывает и пересылает импульсы по нервной ткани.
просто компьютер с единичками и ноликами : этот сигнал - единичка , другой - нолик.
это чувства (зрения , осязания , слух и т.д) - инструмент в работе мозга , но никак не наоборот.
это простейшая биология человека.

про подмену - вообще не в ту сторону , восприятие яблоко-сало это просто внушение , 
просто чувство - просто инструмент.
медицина же - фактична : есть люди с отклонениями в работе мозга (физическими отклонениями) , которые влияют на обработку мозгом поступающих через чувства-проводники импульсов-сигналов .
они не воспринимают мир , так как его воспринимает здоровый (стандартный) мозг -
у них иная картина мира , на физическом уровне.
чувства одни и те же , но из-за различия в мозгах - мир получается неисправимо различным.
мир - всего лишь интерпретация мозгом сигналов от органов чувств. 



> Все тело лишь собирает информацию и передает ее кому-то, кого можно назвать Я. А кто это - мозг не сможет ответить на этот вопрос. УМ, РАЗУМ - все это лишь информация в мозгу, который пытается познать непознаваемое. Вы ведь узнали эти слова от других людей. Изначально их в вас не было. Потом они появились и вы начали вокруг них танцевать. Как и я.


 в этом примере очень даже простое разделение -
ум (инструмент) - это мозг,
я (система управления) -  это разум.
третья , неназванная, лошадка в повозке , определяющей человека - душа (то что определяет цели для разума - координатор).

пс. по вопросу слова - теории глобальны бесконечно.
они (слова) существуют изначально , вместе с сотворение мира (допустим с момента большого взрыва) начали существовать слова-понятия-определения , как одна из основ мироздания , наряду со временем , смертью и бытием.

----------


## TheRiddle

"Мир - всего лишь интерпретация мозгом сигналов от органов чувств." Но сигналы откуда появляются? Вы можете ответить? Очевидный ответ - из мира. Остальное будет фантазией. И даже если мира нет, все равно, возможны только фантазии по этому поводу.

"ум (инструмент) - это мозг,
я (система управления) - это разум.
третья , неназванная, лошадка в повозке , определяющей человека - душа "  Ну вот, сразу три концепции, которые взяты из ничего и не имеют никаких подтверждений. Что такое ум? Что такое разум? Что такое душа? Откуда вы знаете, что все это существуют? В книге прочитали? "Умные" люди сказали? Так ведь они тоже это от других людей узнали, а те от других и так далее. Все эти слова были придуманы, чтобы объяснить происходящее. Только чтобы объяснить. И все. Это не значит, что ум, разум и душа действительно существуют. Доказательств этому нет. А если их нет - какой смысл об этом говорить?

----------


## Викторыч

> "Мир - всего лишь интерпретация мозгом сигналов от органов чувств." Но сигналы откуда появляются? Вы можете ответить? Очевидный ответ - из мира. Остальное будет фантазией. И даже если мира нет, все равно, возможны только фантазии по этому поводу.


 А если сравнить комбайн с бегемотом ? В чём различие ? Комбайн сам по себе молотить не будет. Нужен некто кто будет находиться за пультом управления. И обязательное условие исправной работоспособности всей системы. И почему тогда в бегемоте ни кого не должно быть и вся живая туша сама по себе щиплет траву и лезет в водоём ? Чем такова система бегемота может различаться с системой комбайна ? Если только что одна на биологическом уровне, а другая на техническом. И почему тогда биологическому созданию ни кто не требуется для управления действиями ?

----------


## TheRiddle

Вообще-то здесь можно взглянуть с другой стороны. Бегемоту, как и человеку, как и любому живому существу, никто не нужен. Наоборот, тому, кто в них находится, нужны эти тела, чтобы пребывать в мире, ощущать его, познавать и т.д. 

Если сравнивать комбайн с живым существом, то комбайн - невероятно примитивный робот, не способный ни на что без управления человеком. А тело - живой организм, который самостоятельно себя поддерживает. Мы состоим из миллиардов микроорганизмов, которые образуют органы, жидкости и т.д. Ведь вы не управляете своим пищеварением и не прокачиваете кровь по венам. Все это происходит автоматически. Организм самостоятельно залечивает раны (мы ему лишь помогаем таблетками) и лучше нас самих знает, в чем нуждается. Если сравнивать тело с комбайном, то человек умнее комбайна и лучше знает, что ему нужно, а тело намного умнее нас в том, что касается его самого.

А вообще, мы обсуждаем такую тему: мир является отражением работы мозга или мозг лишь собирает информацию из мира и кому-то ее передает (нам)? 

Единственное, что можно сказать точно, оба варианта правдивы. Ведь мозг при помощи органов чувств собирает информацию о мире. А если это так, то информация должна идти из мира. Как он может не существовать. Однако, то, каким мозг видит мир, это уже его дело. Поэтому разные люди могут воспринимать мир по-разному. Но и тут маленькое уточнение: все на самом деле видят одно и то же. Лишь интерпретация разная. Один человек видит мороженое и думает, какое оно вкусное и прекрасное. А другой человек, с непереносимостью лактозы, видит то же самое мороженое, но в его понимании оно яд. Вот так. Все видят одно и то же. Разница лишь в восприятии и в "а мне кажется".

----------


## Викторыч

> Ведь вы не управляете своим пищеварением и не прокачиваете кровь по венам. Все это происходит автоматически.


 А на комбайне аналогично ни кто не управляет гидравлической системой и ни кто не прокачивает масло по трубопроводам. Всё это происходит автоматически. 



> А вообще, мы обсуждаем такую тему: мир является отражением работы мозга или мозг лишь собирает информацию из мира и кому-то ее передает (нам)?


 Мозг всего лишь биологический объект вмещающий в себя мысли. Мысли это уже не физический уровень, а ментальный. Да естественно мир на физическом плане является отражением работы мозга. А если точнее то весь физический план существует только лишь благодаря энергии мысли трансформируемой в сам физический план. Ментальный уровень на порядок выше материального.



> Ведь мозг при помощи органов чувств собирает информацию о мире.


 Ну это субъективное сознание в совокупности с мыслями воспринимает объективное и даже глобальное. Анализирует всё происходящее. Соответственно складывается и своеобразное восприятие. Отсюда истекает и это:



> Однако, то, каким мозг видит мир, это уже его дело. Поэтому разные люди могут воспринимать мир по-разному. Но и тут маленькое уточнение: все на самом деле видят одно и то же. Лишь интерпретация разная. Один человек видит мороженое и думает, какое оно вкусное и прекрасное. А другой человек, с непереносимостью лактозы, видит то же самое мороженое, но в его понимании оно яд. Вот так. Все видят одно и то же. Разница лишь в восприятии и в "а мне кажется".

----------


## TheRiddle

"А на комбайне аналогично ни кто не управляет" - можно долго раскручивать эту мысль, но я сразу перейду к сути - комбайн должен кто-то включить, чтобы все это происходило. Комбайн нужно сделать, чтобы это происходило. Мы не создавали наше тело. Не мы его включали. Не нам его выключать (есть, конечно, такое понятие, как "суицид", но и это тоже решение нашего тела, которое зашло в тупик, ведь в здравом рассудке ни один организм себя не уничтожит). 

"Мозг всего лишь биологический объект", "не физический уровень, а ментальный", "лишь благодаря энергии мысли трансформируемой в сам физический план", "Ну это субъективное сознание в совокупности с мыслями воспринимает объективное и даже глобальное" - очень захотелось начать спорить со всем этим, но потом вдруг очнулся и подумал: ведь все это - просто понятия, концепции, домыслы и фантазии, придуманные людьми. Вы ловко жонглируете умными словами, но откуда они появились и с чего вы взяли, что существуют уровни, энергия, сознание и прочие вещи? Ответите на этот вопрос?

----------


## Викторыч

> Комбайн нужно сделать, чтобы это происходило.


 Ну это как бы продолжение рождённого тела. Не было бы таких инструментов для воплощения замыслов как физических тел - не было бы и комбайнов.



> очень захотелось начать спорить со всем этим, но потом вдруг очнулся и подумал: ведь все это - просто понятия, концепции, домыслы и фантазии, придуманные людьми. Вы ловко жонглируете умными словами, но откуда они появились и с чего вы взяли, что существуют уровни, энергия, сознание и прочие вещи? Ответите на этот вопрос?


 Ну если так рассуждать то можно и задать вопрос с чего взяли что есть такая Африка с жирафами и откуда они появились. Всё это придумали люди с фантазией. 



> и с чего вы взяли, что существуют уровни, энергия, сознание и прочие вещи?


 А что существуют какие то иные термины для восприятия мироздания ? Хотя как то давным давно слышал одну теорию якобы весь мир существует пока ты живёшь. Как только помер всё сразу же перестаёт существовать. Ну дык, можно смело и такую версию раскручивать.

----------


## trypo

> Хотя как то давным давно слышал одну теорию якобы весь мир существует пока ты живёшь. Как только помер всё сразу же перестаёт существовать.


 очень даже здравая и осмысленная форма восприятия жизни.
намного лучше , чем "объективный" "реальный" мир.

да и поправка по вопросу суицида - это , открою секрет , не решение тела -
это всегда (в 100% случаев)  решение разума (личности, сознания).
тело вообще не принимает решений.
тело без разума - это труп , если уж называть вещи своими именами.

вопрос уровней , энергий - банальный вопрос развития :
допустим , разные буддисты тибета , что способны жить в ледяной воде и останавливать свое сердце , не задаются вопросом "почему это возможно".
они просто вывели себя на этот уровень развития.
на каждом уровне есть свои слова-понятия , они были испокон веков и будут до конца времен .
как , допустим , для тебя не вызывают удивления слова слон , капуста , трактор -
на твоем уровне развития они определяют твой мир ,
так и для других , кто достиг иных границ самоопределения , не вызывают удивления слова энергия , душа , мысль - обыденность данного восприятия мира.
нету никакой разницы между словами душа и кактус - они существуют независимо от человека.
как способ осознания жизни.

----------


## TheRiddle

"Ну если так рассуждать то" - так ведь есть фотографии, видео этих самых жирафов в этой самой Африке. И туда можно отправиться в любой момент, купив билет на самолет. Разве с сознанием, уровнями и прочими концепциями так получится? Вы можете их почувствовать? Услышать? Увидеть? Более того, о сознании, уровнях и прочем вы прочитали из книг или услышали от людей. Представьте, что у вас в голове нет этих слов. Что тогда будет? А ничего. У вас не будет никаких основ для фантазии на эту тему. Не будет концепций.

"А что существуют какие то иные термины" - я не спрашиваю, что еще существует. Я спрашиваю, с чего вы взяли, что именно это существует? С чего вы взяли, что все именно так? Сказать можно все, что угодно. Я могу придумать огромную теорию, модель мироздания. Хотя, даже придумывать не нужно: вон Зеланд придумал свой трансерфинг, заполнив его кучей концепций, моделей, объяснений, теорий. Вы поверите в это? Нет. Тогда почему вы верите, что существуют уровни, сознание и прочие понятия? Потому что об этом сказали "умные" или "уважаемые" "профессоры", "ученые"? Все держится только на авторитете других людей? Но ведь это глупость. С чего вы взяли, что они правы? 

Даже если на землю ангел спустится и скажет мне, что он ангел, я не поверю, пока он не докажет это. Пускай говорит хоть до посинения, но пока не будет реального подтверждения, я не поверю. Подтвердите, что существует сознание, уровни и т.д. Пока этого не произойдет - все это останется лишь фантазией.

----------


## Викторыч

> так ведь есть фотографии, видео этих самых жирафов в этой самой Африке. И туда можно отправиться в любой момент, купив билет на самолет.


 А всё относительно. Вот бы кто попробовал такое рассказать якуту оленеводу лет эдак пару тысяч назад. Поверил бы в такое якут того времени ?



> Тогда почему вы верите, что существуют уровни, сознание и прочие понятия? Потому что об этом сказали "умные" или "уважаемые" "профессоры", "ученые"?


 Ну то что сама по себе мысля существует с этим то можно согласиться ? Или требовать доказательств ?



> Даже если на землю ангел спустится и скажет мне, что он ангел, я не поверю, пока он не докажет это.


 Мне вот НЛО неоднократно приходилось видеть. Поверит мне кто ? А на счёт ангела полагаю уместной будет не вера как таковая, а более приемлемое понятие как принятие к сведению. 



> Подтвердите, что существует сознание, уровни и т.д. Пока этого не произойдет - все это останется лишь фантазией.


 Уместней было бы назвать логикой. Кстати был у меня и опыт пребывания вне тела. Так что для рассуждений есть на что опереться. Но это опять относится к принятию к сведению, а не веры. И то что верит кто в это или не верит от того суть не меняется.

----------


## TheRiddle

Знаете, наверное стоит признать, что мне не очень нравится принимать на веру различные понятия. Вот если бы якуту оленеводу рассказали о тиграх в африке, он бы либо поверил, либо забил бы на эту тему, либо отправился в Африку, чтобы проверить. И это его личное дело. Что бы он не выбрал - разницы особой нет.

А вообще, постепенно начал открывать интересную "реальность" - я, а может и вообще все, постоянно думаю о всяких вещах, мусолю их в голове, строю выводы, логические цепочки. Но при этом даже не осознавая, а о чем я вообще думаю?

Вот, к примеру, я говорю, что моя жизнь плохая, неудачная, она мне не нравится. И начинаю это обдумывать, развивать, раскручивать. Строю кучу теорий, моделей. Появляются надежды, мечты, желания. Ощущается боль и страдание от такой жизни.

А потом вдруг спрашиваю себя: а что такое жизнь? И что такое "моя жизнь"? Эти вещи или концепции беспокоят меня, приносят страдание, а я даже не знаю, что это такое? Бред. Абсурд. И как только я задаю вопрос "что такое моя жизнь?", абсолютно все проблемы отступают на задний план, как будто взлетаю над ними, а перед глазами возникает общая концепция "моя жизнь". И я смотрю на нее со стороны. 

Получается, что если бы "моя жизнь" была единственным, что у меня есть, я бы не мог посмотреть на нее со стороны. Откуда бы я это делал? Я не могу посмотреть со стороны на машину, в которой еду. Для этого мне нужно из нее выйти. А куда можно выйти из "моей жизни"? Непонятно. Но можно. Иначе, я бы не писал все это сюда. 

И так можно посмотреть на любую концепцию: одиночество, жизнь, мир, ум, и т.д. И если я могу посмотреть на это со стороны, значит, я могу существовать без этого, вне этого. Значит, я могу не погружаться в это. Не окунаться, как в бочку с водой. 

Если вы понимаете, о чем я, подскажите, не ошибся ли я в чем-нибудь? Может, я снова запутался и иду по неправильному пути? А может, это чистая правда.

----------


## Викторыч

> Получается, что если бы "моя жизнь" была единственным, что у меня есть, я бы не мог посмотреть на нее со стороны.


 А вот тогда и есть смысл вникать во все эти энергии, уровни и сознание. То биш сознание видит со стороны чем занимается плоть в этом мире и чего хочет. Ты сам это подтвердил последним постом.



> Если вы понимаете, о чем я, подскажите, не ошибся ли я в чем-нибудь? Может, я снова запутался и иду по неправильному пути? А может, это чистая правда.


 Вообще то на такой вопрос каждый отвечает себе сам. Не следует искать гуру. Любой гуру в таком случае подчиняет твоё сознание к своему и пользуется тем что Ты ищешь ответ у него. Естественно небескорыстно.

----------


## TheRiddle

"А вот тогда и есть смысл вникать во все эти энергии" - вот только как понять, что эти "уровни" и "сознания" не являются очередной концепцией? Ведь так можно от одной концепции перепрыгнуть на другую. Как мне кажется, об этом не нужно думать. Не нужно подключать мыслительный процесс. 

"Вообще то на такой вопрос каждый отвечает себе сам", согласен. Я не ответа искал. Думал, может есть какие идеи по этому поводу. Хотя, идеи тут тоже не нужны.

----------


## Викторыч

> вот только как понять, что эти "уровни" и "сознания" не являются очередной концепцией?


 Ну а к чему ещё относить такие нематериальные явления как мысли, чувства и тд ? Какая то должна же быть схема.

----------


## TheRiddle

Опять же, "взлетим" над этим и спросим себя: а что такое мысли? А что такое чувства? Почему они нематериальные? Если не ответить на эти вопросы, двигаться дальше придется вслепую, основываясь на догадках и домыслах. Будет ли от этого польза?

Я знаю слово "мысль", но не знаю, что это такое. Я знаю слово "чувства", но не знаю, что такое чувства. Со мной что-то происходит, другой человек говорит, что это чувство, я принимаю это, как аксиому, и отталкиваюсь дальше. Но что такое "чувство"? Откуда взялось это? Однажды люди решили объяснять определенные явления этим словом. Но сами явления остаются загадкой. А мы копаемся в словах...

----------


## Викторыч

> Однажды люди решили объяснять определенные явления этим словом. Но сами явления остаются загадкой. А мы копаемся в словах...


 Но явления как то обозначаются словами. Как это передавать то всё аппоненту/ам ? Телепатически как то не существует на данный момент общаться. Так или иначе, а самому себе объяснять всё же придётся природу всех этих явлений. Сделать вид что таковых якобы не существует и они придуманы как то не проканает.

----------


## TheRiddle

Вот именно. Мы придумываем слова и потом теряемся среди них, цепляемся за них, пытаемся взаимодействовать с ними. Вот только мы совершенно не понимаем, на что указывают эти слова.

Пример: я стою на дороге, передо мной указательный знак со словом "Москва". Я никогда не был в Москве, вообще не знаю, что там и как. Но я не пойду дальше и буду сидеть на обочине и думать о том, что такое Москва, зачем она нужна, откуда появилась. Возьму это слово "Москва" и начну соединять его с другими словами. Но саму Москву никогда не увижу, не пойму, не прочувствую.

Так и со словами. Они должны быть указателями. Говоря слово, мы должны чувствовать, на что оно указывает, видеть это, осознавать. Но этого не происходит. Я говорю слово "уровень" или "ум" - на что указывают эти слова? Я не знаю. Вообще не знаю. Поэтому, объяснить явления словами не получится. Они как были, так и останутся простыми указателями. Так ведь?

----------


## Dementiy

> Тогда почему вы верите, что существуют уровни, сознание и прочие понятия? Потому что об этом сказали "умные" или "уважаемые" "профессоры", "ученые"? Все держится только на авторитете других людей? Но ведь это глупость. С чего вы взяли, что они правы?


 Вопросы правильные, но они в лучшем случае останутся без ответа (в худшем, мы услышим очередную теорию "объяснения всего").

Открою секрет - люди понятия не имеют о том кто они, откуда появились, и зачем здесь находятся.
Никто по-настоящему этого не знает: ни "великие гуру", ни "пророки", ни маститые философы - никто.  :Big Grin: 
Более того, те кто не имеют смелости признаться себе в этом, причиняют еще больший вред, потому что будучи слепыми ведут других слепцов в яму.

Есть вещи которые недоступны нашему познанию (в философии даже термин для этого придумали - трансцендентное называется).
Обсуждать то, что непозноваемо - не имеет смысла. Можно, конечно, пофантазировать от скуки, но кому эти фантазии нужны? Какая от них польза?

Куда практичнее продолжать исследовать этот мир дальше. 
А для познания нужна не теория, а практика. Даже Теория Относительности Эйнштейна оставалась пустой выдумкой до тех пор пока не появились опытные данные ее подтверждающие.
И лучше всего это получается не у мистиков витающих в облаках, а у людей науки - за что им огромное спасибо.  :Smile:

----------


## TheRiddle

А еще, когда понимаешь, что все эти мысли о "жизни", "судьбе", "счастье", "радости" и т.д., являются по сути пустышкой, становится легче, внутри появляется ощущение покоя. "Моя жизнь - **вно" - если несколько лет назад беспробудно страдал от этого, то сейчас все чаще и чаще начинаю думать "а что такое "моя жизнь""? И в этот момент все светлеет, становится простым, приятным. Кажется, что чем больше я не знаю, тем сильнее ощущаю жизненность, присутствие. Может это и бред, но ведь что-то действительно в этом есть.

Можно сказать, что много лет назад я залез в муравейник и меня облепили муравьи. Они кусаются, ползают, мешают, жизни не дают. И я так свыкся с ними, что считаю их частью себя. А теперь начинаю потихоньку отряхиваться. Звучит забавно. Но ведь так оно и есть.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я говорю слово "уровень" или "ум" - на что указывают эти слова? Я не знаю. Вообще не знаю.


 Ну если совсем примитивно то есть такая схемка из древности. Самый нижний это физический уровень так сказать материальный в него и плоть входит. Следующий астральный, в него входят чувства и желания. Далее ментальный, это мысли. Ну и наконец само сознание, сама Собь, истинное "Я". Всё не так сложно. Ну "ум" может и можно к ментальному уровню отнести. Впрочем при ремонте или изучении какого либо устройства требуется к нему схема по которой таковое работает. 



> Открою секрет - люди понятия не имеют о том кто они, откуда появились, и зачем здесь находятся.


 Развёрнутый ответ на все сто естественно ни кто не даст. Однако хоть какой то ответ получить, ни кто не откажется от этой навязчивой идеи.



> Более того, те кто не имеют смелости признаться себе в этом, причиняют еще больший вред, потому что будучи слепыми ведут других слепцов в яму.


 Кто то что то частично может и знает. Но если "слепцы" за кем то в яму пойдут, то это уже сугубо их проблы. Не хрен попадать под чьё то влияние. Самому следует разбираться во всём. Не знаешь - не верь.

----------


## TheRiddle

"схемка из древности" - опять схемка  :Smile:  Столько интересных и загадочных слов, но ни я, ни вы, ни кто-либо другой не знаем, на что они указывают. Это как ярлыки на рабочем столе, которые уже давно никуда не ведут. Мы клацаем по ним и ничего не происходит.

----------


## Викторыч

> А еще, когда понимаешь, что все эти мысли о "жизни", "судьбе", "счастье", "радости" и т.д., являются по сути пустышкой, становится легче, внутри появляется ощущение покоя.


 Они не то что пустышки, они по сути своей ложные и навязанные враждебным эгрегором дабы его подпитывать высосанной жизненной энергией.



> Может это и бред, но ведь что-то действительно в этом есть.


 Это не бред. Это Ты скидываешь с себя энергетических паразитов. Но надо всё самому делать. А то можно подсесть на другой эгрегор. Другой эгрегор тебя конечно избавит от предидущего, но к себе подключит и будет подпитываться.

----------


## TheRiddle

Звучит интересно, но я постараюсь не представлять себе никаких паразитов и прочую нечисть, ведь это уже будет новая концепция. Если смотрю на "свою жизнь", то смотрю именно на эту концепцию, без всяких левых мыслей.

----------


## Викторыч

> схемка из древности" - опять схемка Столько интересных и загадочных слов, но ни я, ни вы, ни кто-либо другой не знаем, на что они указывают.


 Мысли и желания из себя изгоняешь которые будут высасывать из тебя всё ничего не давая взамен. Вот и это указывают. Сам же писал как муравьёв с себя скидываешь. Остальное можно и к интерпретации отнести. Тут уж кому как.

----------


## Викторыч

> Звучит интересно, но я постараюсь не представлять себе никаких паразитов и прочую нечисть, ведь это уже будет новая концепция. Если смотрю на "свою жизнь", то смотрю именно на эту концепцию, без всяких левых мыслей.


 Но это только Ты до этого дошёл САМ. Остальным ещё предстоит. Если конечно всё поймут и осознают. А так если конечно рвать в истерике на себе волоса и считать что всё хреново то этим и как раз питаются всяческие энергетические паразиты и сущности. Вот это и есть представители нематериального мира. А к какому уровню таковых причислять это уже каждому самому решать.
В общем то познаешь одну ступень, откроется следующая ....

----------


## Каин

> ........Я живу в матрице. Или она во мне. Не та матрица, из которой можно убежать, схватившись за трубку телефона. Другая. Реальная. И все стало намного проще. Понятнее. Только неясно, что делать дальше.


 Ну и дурью же ты себя утешил, брат! Везет тебе, раз ты можешь вообразить такую чушь от которой тебе станет легче, мне бы так, вообразил бы что моя жизнь это сон и завтра я проснусь, хоп, и я уже спокоен, и я уже ублажен, только вот беда, не поддается мой разум всяким бредовым идеям. Если все вокруг иллюзия, то кто ты? Ты реальность, а все вокруг иллюзия, люди за твоим окном, и все кто с тобою тут спорят и я, мы видите ли иллюзия, а только один ты тут господь бог! Я понимаю что невозможно математически опровергнуть столь шизофреническую мысль, но разве может разумный человек тешить себя такой пустышкой? Что это за индивидуум такой, который дабы успокоить себя вообразил, что все люди вокруг это иллюзия и только он один есть реальность!!!  И он обязан быть реальностью, ведь иллюзия познается через реальность, если все на свете иллюзия, то иллюзии не существует, то иллюзия это и есть реальность. Да, человек, может подмыть понятия, назвать себя дьволом, богом (как ты яблоко заменял салом), но суть от этого не изменится ни на йоту, этот новоиспеченный дьявол или бог останется все тем же страдающим куском мяса.  

Что касается  матрицы, созданной Вачовски. при всем моем уважение к этому по-истине грандиозному фильму, я все же считаю что матрица бессмысленна. Для чего нужна матрица? В фильме говорится, для того чтобы скрыть правду. Зачем такое грандиозное творение, если достаточно лишь неактивности человека. Вот он спит и видит матрицу, а вот он просто спит; что-нибудь изменилось? Ничего. Матрица это сон. Есть ли сон, нет ли его – это никак не отражается на реальной деятельности человека. Или человек спит или он не спит – вот главное, а видит ли он сон во время сна или спит без сновидений не так важно.  Матрица абсурдна, зачем машинам создавать то, что может породить сопротивление?! Если бы не было матрицы, не было бы сна у человека, и соответственно человек никак не смог бы от него освободиться. Все тихо мирно спят и никто никогда не догадается что их жизнь это сон, потому как сна- то и нет.

Ну коль так ты себя утешил, и спрашиваешь, что тебе делать дальше, то отвечаю, выйди на улицу, и раз ты такой крутой, все прочие иллюзия, а ты один живешь в истине, то попробуй подмять под себя эту иллюзию, только потом не удивляйся от чего это иллюзия наваляла тебе пошеям. Любую идею стоит посчитать бредовой, если эта идея не может сдвинуть и малекулу, ведь от того что ты вообразил себе матрицу, от этого ничего в мире не изменится.

----------


## TheRiddle

*Каин*, кажется, что из всей темы вы прочитали всего три строчки, которые выделили. Я ведь говорю не о том, что весь мир - матрица, а я один в ней настоящий. Я лишь взял слово "матрица", как самый яркий пример происходящего. Вот посмотрите в фильме: нечто подключается к мозгу и создает в нем иллюзию реальности. Я взял эту идею и развил немного в другом направлении. В моем случае мозг - это мозг, "нечто, которое подключается" - это мысли, память, опыт и прочее, а иллюзия реальности - мое восприятие мира. Теперь понимаете? Я не говорю об иллюзорности мира. Я говорю об иллюзорности его восприятия. Все те мысли в голове, мечты, опыт, память, зависимости, желания - они, словно матрица, рассказывают мне, каким является мир и как я должен себя в нем чувствовать. Ведь я, к примеру, не вижу ничего положительного, доброго, для меня есть лишь депрессия и прочая чепуха. А для другого человека есть радость, счастье и прочее. Почему? Как мне кажется, дело как раз в том, какая у кого "матрица" в голове. "Матрица", сквозь которую мы смотрим на этот мир. 

Вот, к примеру, сидите вы, грустите, весь в печали, вдруг вам звонят в дверь и приносят чек на миллион долларов. Куда денется ваша грусть? А печаль? Ведь ничего не изменилось. Просто чек в руках. Бумажка со всякими буковками. Мир не изменился. Но его восприятие резко поменялось. Почему? Потому что часть вашей "матрицы" или личности (можно называть как угодно) считает деньги чем-то важным. Она внушает вам, что обладание этими деньгами сделает вас счастливым. И вы правда становитесь счастливым. Вот только ничего при этом не изменилось. Вы все еще в своем доме, у вас в руках нет денег (только чек), все осталось прежним. А сердце радостно колотится, весь мир начал казаться более красочным, приятным, стало тепло на душе.

И наоборот, когда у нас чего-то нет, но мы считаем это важным и необходимым, появляется страдание. Если "матрица" внушает нам, что быть богатым хорошо, а бедным - плохо, будучи бедными мы страдаем. А ведь всего 500 лет назад практически все были такими же бедными и жили припеваючи, без ноутбуков, айфонов и мерседесов. Что изменилось? Восприятие изменилось. Матрица, сквозь которую мы смотрим, изменилась. Внушение со стороны + собственные ошибочные выводы создают ее. Вот так. Я говорю лишь о восприятии действительности, а не о самой действительности. 

А по поводу фильма, поищите в интернете "альтернативная концовка матрицы". Вачовски написали гениальный сценарий для третьей части. Но боссы запретили им его снимать и потребовали сделать относительный хэппиэнд. А на самом деле там все заканчивается очень эпично, все становится понятно, встает на свои места. Люди не могли существовать без воображаемой свободы и выбора, поэтому машины посредством Зиона создали ее. Абсолютно все события в фильме были просто частью матрицы, не более. Вот в тупичке Гоблина почитайте - http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051612072 .

----------


## Каин

Извини, тогда я вообще не понимаю в чем соль твоей философии и как тебя все это может успокоить? Я не могу понять, как мир может быть реальным, ты в нем реальный, а чувства нереальны. То есть, реальному человеку выдирают зуб, и тут приходят иллюзорные чувства боли? Так или как?





> Вот, к примеру, сидите вы, грустите, весь в печали, вдруг вам звонят в дверь и приносят чек на миллион долларов.....


 На деньги можно  жить в доме на берегу моря, ездить в мега комфортных автомобилях, заниматься сексом с шикарными девушками и прочее… и это все есть удовольствия, мир еще как измениться. А ты говоришь какая-то жалкая бумаженка, обман восприятия. Обман восприятия это когда ты мастурбируешь, но при этом уверен что в данный момент имеешь Дженифер Лопес.  И что что этого еще нет, а есть только средства к этому, так ведь и рассчитывать на секс - по ощущениям, не совсем то же самое,  что заниматься им.




> ...А ведь всего 500 лет назад практически все были такими же бедными и жили припеваючи, без ноутбуков, айфонов и мерседесов. Что изменилось? Восприятие изменилось .....


 Привычка убивает счастье. К хорошему быстро привыкаешь. Да, восприятие изменилось, но разве это значит что оно иллюзорно?  Просто приелось и все.  Самый грубый пример. Вот посмотрел я туже «Матрицу». Очень понравился, обалденный фильм! Еще раз посмотрел, еще раз, еще раз и в конце концов надоел, в итоге я смотрю Матрицу в сотый раз без всякого интереса, тогда как при первом просмотре я просто балдел. Восприятие изменилось от того что просто приелось, надоело, а не значит что кто-то поменял программу моих чувств.




> А по поводу фильма, поищите в интернете "альтернативная концовка матрицы". Вачовски написали гениальный сценарий для третьей части.


 Прочитал. Ну что, сказать: круто!  А продюсеры мудаки. Спасибо за ссылку, даже и подумать не мог, что это фильм мог быть еще круче.

Так и в этом случае матрица бессмысленна. Зачем машинам насылать на спящего человека сон? Видит он матрицу во сне, не видит: какая разница? Машинам от этого ни тепло, ни холодно.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> А еще, когда понимаешь, что все эти мысли о "жизни", "судьбе", "счастье", "радости" и т.д., являются по сути пустышкой, становится легче, внутри появляется ощущение покоя. "Моя жизнь - **вно" - если несколько лет назад беспробудно страдал от этого, то сейчас все чаще и чаще начинаю думать "а что такое "моя жизнь""? И в этот момент все светлеет, становится простым, приятным. Кажется, что чем больше я не знаю, тем сильнее ощущаю жизненность, присутствие. Может это и бред, но ведь что-то действительно в этом есть.


 Если все пустышка, то какая радость жизни? Смысл жить в состояние "ничего", и не станешь ли сам фальшивкой в итоге, которую придется отряхнуть?

----------


## TheRiddle

*Каин* , а я ведь не говорил, что чувства нереальны. Вы пытаетесь думать с точки зрения той матрицы, которая в фильме - виртуальной. Я же под матрицей подразумеваю набор всякой всячины в голове (мысли, опыт, фантазии, самовнушения или внушения, желания, зависимости, привязанности и т.д.). И мы буквально смотрим сквозь эту всячину. Как сквозь призму. Или сквозь грязное окно. Смотрим сквозь грязное окно и жалуемся, что мир грязный. Если будем смотреть сквозь красное окно - будем жаловаться, что весь мир слишком красный. И так далее. Но если понять, что мы видим мир сквозь окно (матрицу, призму, очки - сравнений миллион), то придет понимание, что на самом деле все не такое, каким кажется. Единственная проблема - избавление от этого окна (матрицы, призмы, мыслей и т.д.). Вот о какой матрице я говорю. 

Да, с деньгами вы будете делать это. Но я говорил не про деньги, а про момент, когда вы о них узнали. Их еще нет у вас. Лишь чек в руках. Но мир моментально превращается из серого в красочный, наполненный возможностями и радостью. Но ведь в реальности ничего не изменилось. У вас еще нет денег. У вас есть лишь идея "У МЕНЯ ДЕНЬГИ!!!". И одна эта идея меняет абсолютно все восприятие. И это изменение является проявлением этой самой матрицы. Ну или муж не знает, что его жена ему изменяет, и живет счастливый, радостный. А когда узнает - мир рушится. Но ведь всего за секунду до обнаружения он был счастливым. Что изменилось? Жена все так же изменяет, как и раньше, когда он был счастливым. В чем же дело? Та матрица или призма, или паутина из мыслей в голове моментально среагировала и сказала, как нужно себя чувствовать в этой ситуации. 

То есть, у нас внутри сформирована целая система, которую я сравнил с матрицей. И эта система говорит, что нам нужно, без чего нам плохо, что принесет нам удовольствие и так далее. 

А что, если этой системы не будет? Нет у нас миллиона - ну и что? Есть миллион - я буду его использовать! Нет любимого человека - ну и что? Есть любимый человек - я его люблю и наслаждаюсь его присутствием. И так абсолютно со всем, что у нас есть или чего у нас нет. Мы не мучились бы из-за того, чего у нас нет, и наслаждались бы тем, что есть. Существовали бы лишь чистые желания или стремления, которые бы подталкивали нас к развитию, а не блокировали и заставляли опустить руки.

*Уходящий к звездам*, я говорю, что мысли о жизни (своей или в общем) по своей сути пустышки . Жизнь - не пустышка. Зацикливаясь на мыслях, мы сужаем наше восприятие до малюсенькой точечки, упуская все остальное. Когда понимаешь, что был зациклен на глупой мысли, на иллюзии, которую она создавала, вдруг начинаешь видеть все так ясно, так чисто, становится спокойно на душе, появляется легкость. Происходит это редко, но происходит. Вероятно, у меня такие "прозрения" происходят из-за того, что я буквально извожу себя тяжелыми мыслями. Целый день они вертятся, выворачивают меня, прожигают, а потом отпускают. И тогда вдруг понимаешь, что все, о чем думал за день - полная ерунда, бред, абсурд. 

И раз это состояние проходит, если мысли проходят, значит, это лишь явление, а не реальность. Лишь туман, который скрывает все вокруг. Но если я ничего не вижу в тумане, это не значит, что ничего не существует.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> И раз это состояние проходит, если мысли проходят, значит, это лишь явление, а не реальность. Лишь туман, который скрывает все вокруг. Но если я ничего не вижу в тумане, это не значит, что ничего не существует.


 Действительно туман лишь загораживает реальность, а мысли своеобразная пелена, накрывающая нас. Мысль делает урода для тебя, выглядящего для тебя уродом им, но другой человек может назвать его красивым, и влюбиться даже. Так кто прав в этой ситуации? Да никто! Это все лишь субъективные грани человеческого бытия. И если освободиться от этой грани оценивания, и этих мыслей, то реальность вообще перестает существовать. Потому что основывается на оценке.

----------


## TheRiddle

И понимание этого как будто освобождает, успокаивает. Пропадает серьезность и важность этих мыслей. Ведь именно важность с серьезностью делают нашу жизнь сложной и тяжелой. То, что в детстве было для нас игрой и весельем, сейчас называется "работой", "тяжелым трудом", "необходимостью" и т.д. Восприятие изменилось и все.

Представьте, что ребенка с раннего детства приучат, что мыть посуду и убираться в квартире - это огромное удовольствие, счастье и самое лучшее развлечение. Да ведь когда он вырастет, полная раковина грязнючей посуды для него будет, словно для нас полная миска пирожных. Ну или реальный пример, как в Спарте воинов приучали с детства, что смерть на поле боя - это самое лучшее, что может быть. И они шли на войну с улыбкой и легким сердцем. Вот бы научиться самому менять собственное восприятие. Мне кажется, что это и была бы магия, всемогущество, великая сила. Менять не мир, а его восприятие.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Мне кажется, что это и была бы магия, всемогущество, великая сила. Менять не мир, а его восприятие.


 Да, поменять восприятие закостенелого человека уже практически не реально. Детство гонится за нами всю жизнь.

----------


## TheRiddle

Но ведь можно выйти из-под воздействия текущего восприятия? Ведь если я могу говорить о восприятии, значит я смотрю на него со стороны. А если смотрю со стороны, значит нахожусь вне восприятия. Очевидно, к чему ведет эта последовательность. Ну или я с самого начала ошибаюсь и уже заблудился в мыслях.

----------


## Каин

TheRiddle,Лично я смотрю на мир через прозрачное чистое окно. Все мои страдания порождены мною, а не каким то там грязным окном, через которое я смотрю на чистый мир. Протереть это окно для меня значит переделать не свое восприятие, а переделать себя самого.  Хотя наверное я так до конца тебя и не понял, но в любом случае все это бред, хоть и философский. Философствование это всего лишь заморачивание, толку от этого не будет никакого, только потешишь себя очередной игрой мыслей. Философ рождается, живет и умирает точно также как и все прочие люди, в том же самом мире. Я думаю что тебя твоя мысль будет тешить очень недолгое  время- сейчас она для тебя нова и потому-то и радует, а потом прискучит, надоест и ты поймешь, что все это хрень.

Насчет момента с деньгами, так я потом и пояснил, что то всего лишь планы, которые и радуют только в меру того что они планы. Чем больше реален план, тем он больше будет радовать и самая большая радость это выполнение плана. То есть все логично и нет и повода заподозрить чувства в каком то обмане.

----------


## TheRiddle

Порождены вами? А откуда вы узнали, что их можно породить? Откуда вы узнали способ их породить? Откуда вообще идея страдания возникла?  :Smile:  Вы ведь в раннем детстве не страдали от того, от чего страдаете сейчас. Но зато страдали в детстве от того, что сейчас выглядит смешным и милым. Восприятие вещей меняется. Вот это и есть та самая "матрица".

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Но ведь можно выйти из-под воздействия текущего восприятия? Ведь если я могу говорить о восприятии, значит я смотрю на него со стороны. А если смотрю со стороны, значит нахожусь вне восприятия. Очевидно, к чему ведет эта последовательность. Ну или я с самого начала ошибаюсь и уже заблудился в мыслях.


 Это не невыполнимая задача, просто отделиться от некоторых частей себя бывает очень трудно.
А смотреть со стороны - это не значит, что восприятие изменено.
Изменение восприятие это изменение характера мыслей. Другие мысли - другое восприятие.

----------


## Каин

> Представьте, что ребенка с раннего детства приучат, что мыть посуду и убираться в квартире - это огромное удовольствие, счастье и самое лучшее развлечение. Да ведь когда он вырастет, полная раковина грязнючей посуды для него будет, словно для нас полная миска пирожных. Ну или реальный пример, как в Спарте воинов приучали с детства, что смерть на поле боя - это самое лучшее, что может быть. И они шли на войну с улыбкой и легким сердцем. Вот бы научиться самому менять собственное восприятие. Мне кажется, что это и была бы магия, всемогущество, великая сила. Менять не мир, а его восприятие.


  ну ну! ни к всему можно приучить. Человек это тебе не пластилин из которого можно лепить что вздумается, у него есть свои определенные свойства как и у каждой вещи на свете. ты никогда не приучишь человека считать  что говно это конфета, потому как и у человека и у конфеты и у говна свои определенные свойства присущи только им. материю сознанием не переделать.

----------


## TheRiddle

*Каин* , приучить можно всему, что угодно. Прошу прощения за мерзкий пример, но я однажды видел по дискавери передачу про африканское племя. Так вот, там все моют голову мочой коровы - просто становятся под нее, ждут и моют. И смеются, улыбаются, наслаждаются. Дело в том, что эта моча придает их волосам особый цвет. Итак, говно - конфетка, моча - краска для волос. Меня чуть не стошнило при просмотре, а там все веселые и не понимают, что неправильного они делают  :Big Grin:  Так что, если у говна будет польза - и его будут использовать.

У мытья грязной посуды есть польза - чистая посуда. У смерти на поле боя тоже есть польза - защита родины. Всему, у чего есть логическое объяснение, можно приучить. Абсолютно всему. Но если нет логики, тогда ничего не получится. А так как люди изобретательны, логику можно найти везде.

----------


## Каин

> Порождены вами? А откуда вы узнали, что их можно породить? Откуда вы узнали способ их породить? Откуда вообще идея страдания возникла?  Вы ведь в раннем детстве не страдали от того, от чего страдаете сейчас. Но зато страдали в детстве от того, что сейчас выглядит смешным и милым. Восприятие вещей меняется. Вот это и есть та самая "матрица".


 потому как в раннем детстве я еще не сталкивался с этими проблемами. к примеру я в детстве не страдал от убогой работы, потому как ее просто не было. В детсве же страдания переносил на уровне слабого дитяти. Если ударить ребенка по лицу с той же силой что и взрослого, то ребенку будет намного больнее, потому как физически он слабже. у меня в мыслях все логично, потому и не приходит в голову всякий бред, извини.

----------


## Каин

> *Каин* , приучить можно всему, что угодно. Прошу прощения за мерзкий пример, но я однажды видел по дискавери передачу про африканское племя. Так вот, там все моют голову мочой коровы - просто становятся под нее, ждут и моют. И смеются, улыбаются, наслаждаются. Дело в том, что эта моча придает их волосам особый цвет. Итак, говно - конфетка, моча - краска для волос. Меня чуть не стошнило при просмотре, а там все веселые и не понимают, что неправильного они делают  Так что, если у говна будет польза - и его будут использовать.
> 
> У мытья грязной посуды есть польза - чистая посуда. У смерти на поле боя тоже есть польза - защита родины. Всему, у чего есть логическое объяснение, можно приучить. Абсолютно всему. Но если нет логики, тогда ничего не получится. А так как люди изобретательны, логику можно найти везде.


 говно на вкус никогда не станет для человека конфетой - вот о чем я. а так конечно, если говно  к примеру будет излечивать от рака, то раковые больные его с удовольствием будут его есть, но при этом на вкус оно все равно останется говном. тут дело не в приучении, а в извлечение из этого выгоды, а к выгоде человека можно приучить и стоит приучать. а вот тупо есть говно на завтрак вместо каши- к этому ты человека никогда не приучишь.

----------


## TheRiddle

И правда, убогой работы не было. Была лишь мысль о том, что существует работа, на которую ходят мама с папой. И никаких ощущений по поводу этой работы. Но потом начали накапливаться ярлыки, что работа - это тяжело, важно, нужно, серьезно, сложно. "Выживай, трудись, пробивайся в люди" вместо "Живи, занимайся разными вещами, находись в обществе". 

Страдания из детства и взрослые страдания по своей сути одинаковы. Все ревновали, когда лучший друг гулял с кем-то другим, или мучились, когда мама забирала игрушку. Сейчас ревнуем, когда девушка предает или когда с работы увольняют. По своей силы эти страдания одинаковы. Вот только важность игрушки и друга с возрастом для нас заметно уменьшилась, а значимость девушки и работы - увеличилась. Сила страдания или радости зависит от важности, значимости, а не от самого предмета или ситуации.

Но ведь выгода, как и важность - это часть восприятия. Мы воспринимаем одну вещь, как выгодную, а другую, как невыгодную. Все исходит из восприятия. Вон в Древней Греции все поклонялись Зевсу, просто так, без особых логических оснований, потому что приучили с детства. А сейчас мы улыбаемся, читая их мифы  :Smile:

----------


## Каин

> И правда, убогой работы не было. Была лишь мысль о том, что существует работа, на которую ходят мама с папой. И никаких ощущений по поводу этой работы. Но потом начали накапливаться ярлыки, что работа - это тяжело, важно, нужно, серьезно, сложно. "Выживай, трудись, пробивайся в люди" вместо "Живи, занимайся разными вещами, находись в обществе". 
> 
> Страдания из детства и взрослые страдания по своей сути одинаковы. Все ревновали, когда лучший друг гулял с кем-то другим, или мучились, когда мама забирала игрушку. Сейчас ревнуем, когда девушка предает или когда с работы увольняют. По своей силы эти страдания одинаковы. Вот только важность игрушки и друга с возрастом для нас заметно уменьшилась, а значимость девушки и работы - увеличилась. Сила страдания или радости зависит от важности, значимости, а не от самого предмета или ситуации.
> 
> Но ведь выгода, как и важность - это часть восприятия. Мы воспринимаем одну вещь, как выгодную, а другую, как невыгодную. Все исходит из восприятия. Вон в Древней Греции все поклонялись Зевсу, просто так, без особых логических оснований, потому что приучили с детства. А сейчас мы улыбаемся, читая их мифы


 Какие там ярлыки, сложно потому что сложно сделать, тяжело, потому что физически тяжело.  что ты над каждой вещью начинаешь мудрить???  Сила страдания зависит от важности и что? для меня это очевидно, но у меня это не соотносится к какой то там иллюзорности, для меня это логика. если мне наплевать на вещь, то и потерять ее - для меня не будет страданием- это элементарная логика и я не вижу в этом никакого обмана.  Я не вижу в твоих вопросах никаких трудностей, они мне напоминают книгу для детей "почемучка". Философствовать конечно хорошо, но все хорошо в меру, и вот ты по моему в своем философствовании уже эту меру потерял.



поклонялись Зевсу потому как верили в него, точно также как сейчас верят в Христа, тоже без особых логических оснований.

----------


## TheRiddle

Но ведь вы назвали работу убогой, а не физически тяжелой  :Smile:  Это не констатация факта, а личная оценка, отношение. Так, один человек физически трудится, но не страдает от этого и не считает это плохим, даже получая удовольствие от своего труда, а другой мучается. Работа одна, а два физически равных человека видят ее по-разному. Где же здесь единая логика? Она тут отсутствует.

Наплевать на вещь, быть к ней равнодушным, вообще никак к ней не относиться - это три совершенно разных восприятия. Тут скорее не сама логика, а то, в каких целях она используется. Логика - просто инструмент. У всех людей она одинаковая, но вот выводы у всех разные  :Smile: 

Да, я и правда слишком много пишу. А все из-за неумения выражать, то, что происходит внутри, словами. Вернее, слов слишком мало и приходится закручивать.

----------


## Каин

> Но ведь вы назвали работу убогой, а не физически тяжелой  Это не констатация факта, а личная оценка, отношение. Так, один человек физически трудится, но не страдает от этого и не считает это плохим, даже получая удовольствие от своего труда, а другой мучается. Работа одна, а два физически равных человека видят ее по-разному. Где же здесь единая логика? Она тут отсутствует.
> 
> Наплевать на вещь, быть к ней равнодушным, вообще никак к ней не относиться - это три совершенно разных восприятия. Тут скорее не сама логика, а то, в каких целях она используется. Логика - просто инструмент. У всех людей она одинаковая, но вот выводы у всех разные 
> 
> Да, я и правда слишком много пишу. А все из-за неумения выражать, то, что происходит внутри, словами. Вернее, слов слишком мало и приходится закручивать.


 ай-ай, как будто моя работа может быть убогой от того что она приятна и легка.
и что что по разному ее воспринимают? Дело в развитии. Разность восприятия может от нескольких факторов зависеть. один больше имеет к ней способностей, потому и менее мучается. или вообще призван к ней более, чем другой.  вот в этом и есть логика. все это вполне объясними и логично и я не вижу вообще никакого тут обмана.

все, давай покончим с вопросами, я так понимаю  что их у тебя бесконечность.

----------


## TheRiddle

А вот тут вы запутались. Легка - хорошо. Но приятна - это оценка. Такая же, как и "убого". Ставить их рядом не получится. Легкость - это факт. Простота - наша оценка. Приятна или убога - опять оценка. Видите разницу? То есть, работа может быть легкой, но при этом неприятной или убогой. Двор мести или бутылки по паркам собирать - разве сложно? Но приятно ли? Вот так.

А разность восприятия, как мне кажется, зависит как раз от внутреннего наполнения (матрицы, сквозь которую смотрим). Тут дело далеко не в развитии. Оно вообще не имеет значения. Если человек может работу выполнять, значит он может. Вот и все. А если не может - у него вообще ничего не получится. То есть, если вы выполняете работу, значит вы можете, ваше развитие позволяет это делать. А восприятие - совсем другое дело. В Америке люди в офисах сидят, по кнопочкам стукают и по 40 тысяч зеленых в год зашибают, но при этом изнывают и ненавидят свою "жалкую работу", а во Вьетнаме люди вкалывают за один доллар в день и еще и улыбаются.

----------


## Каин

> А вот тут вы запутались.


 Да, парень, ну и бардак же у тебя на чердаке)))) 
Вряд ли мы подходим для спора:  я могу в дискуссиях оспаривать или поправлять  какую-либо часть мышления оппонента, но не все мышление целиком; у тебя на одну реплику выходит десяток тезисов, из которых  ни одного я не могу оставить в том виде в каком он удовлетворяет моему мышлению. ведь в споре необходимо хоть за что-то цепляется в чем солидарны оба дискутирующих, без этого спор не продвинется ни на йоту.

----------


## TheRiddle

Согласен

----------


## trypo

блаженное "чистое окно" - та же самая форма матрицы восприятия , как и любая другая , надуманная , приобретенная и т.д.
отсутствие рамок - это одна из форм существования рамок . довольно стандартная .
переход на другой уровень , это не отказ от восприятия или матрицы - это , как например понимание полета дождевым червяком - другая плоскость.
невозможно выпасть из матрицы , находясь в ней изначально - это казуистика.
вариант только один - включить ДРУГУЮ идею.

----------


## TheRiddle

А если смотреть не через "чистое окно", а вообще без окна? Хотя, это тоже одна из форм...

По поводу рамок согласен. А что если вообще не думать о рамках? Как и о свободе. Как и об окне? Если всего этого просто не будет существовать, что получится? Ведь не зная о рамках, человек никогда в них не окажется. Не зная о свободе, он даже в рабстве будет свободным. Правильно? Я имею в виду, не зная концепций "свобода" или "рамки". Ведь это просто слова, в которые был вложен смысл. И мы во всем этом запутались, как в паутине. Слишком много слов, смыслов, которые не имеют подтверждения. Разве можно увидеть свободу? Или пощупать ее? Свобода даже не является частью нашего тела. Тогда где она? Лишь в виде концепции. И мы зацикливаемся на ней, пытаясь освободить себя. А на самом деле нет свободы, нет освобождения и нет даже рабства. Мы думаем о том, чего нет, и пытаемся найти то, чего не существует и в чем мы не нуждаемся.

А зачем выпадать из матрицы? Я вот предположил, что матрица внутри, а не мы внутри ее. Мы смотрим сквозь нее, но не мы внутри нее. Это как черные очки, сквозь которые мир выглядит хмурым, или розовые очки. Ведь очки не внутри нас.

По поводу идеи - а как ее включить? Ведь невозможно обмануть себя или внушить что-то самому себе. К примеру, я бы никогда не поверил в "матрицу", если бы не привел логические объяснения, мол внутри есть множество мыслей, опыта, памяти и прочего, сквозь которые мы видим мир, и благодаря которым формируется наше восприятие. Звучит логично. Если бы не было объяснения, я бы просто посмеялся над такой теорией.

----------


## trypo

это круг закольцованный -
ты имеешь идею о матрице и у же не можешь откинуть её , как несуществующую -
она уже часть твоей жизни , с того момента , как ты её для себя определил.

не существует понятия свободы без понятия рамок.
сама мысль о свободе основана на рамках.

не важно как ты смотришь : сквозь матрицу-очки или без них - это одно и тоже действие.
как тут не изголяйся с заигрывание с чистотой.

идея - это действие ДРУГОГО рода.
либо кто-то наверху тебя им наградит , либо тяжелая и кропотливая работа по уничтожению своей воли.

----------


## TheRiddle

Но если вообще развеять идею, что получится? Ведь это можно сделать? Или это будет идея о развеивании идеи? В таком случае, вообще нет смысла думать обо всем этом. Ведь это как сидя на дне океана переливать воду из одной чашки в другую  :Smile:  В чашке вода, вокруг вода, вода в воде и ничего кроме воды. И даже нет воды отдельно в чашке и в океане. О чем бы мы ни думали, мы не выйдем за пределы мыслей, идей и концепций. Вернее, не за пределы, а просто не избавимся от них. То есть, просто начав мыслить, мы уже "проигрываем". Думая о свободе, мы перестаем быть свободными. Вот как-то так.

----------


## trypo

> Думая о свободе, мы перестаем быть свободными. Вот как-то так.


 любая свобода относительна - это её главное ограничение и основная ценность

----------


## TheRiddle

Или свободы вообще может не существовать. Но не в том смысле, что будет рабство. А в том, что вообще не будет такой "плоскости" или "измерения". Без мыслей о свободе не будет ни свободы, ни "не свободы". И тогда никаких проблем, связанных с этой самой свободой не будет, и нас не будет мучить идея об освобождении. 

Быть может, так же обстоят дела даже со смертью. Мы лишь придумали это слово, не понимая, что происходит на самом деле. Попытались объяснить явление. А в реальности смерти может и не существовать. Тело перестает функционировать, но с нами  вообще может ничего не происходить. Блин, понесло меня...  :Smile:

----------


## mr.anderson

та чувак тебе еще далеко,если ты можешь удержать какую-то мысль в голове - значит это еще не предел,а я просыпаюсь каждый день с чистой головой но через 2 минуты я погружаюсь в такой ад что твой рассказ это детский лепет по сравнению с тем что вижу я,знаю правду ,и не могу ее удалить из головы ,потому что мой мозг разбит на фрагменты и я не помню точку в памяти когда я еще был нормальным,на самом деле все гораздо хуже чем ты себе представляешь уж поверь,у тебя есть только одно - смириться с тем что ты в бесконечном кругу не буду говорить чего....бесконечном

----------


## NEET

Все просто и сложно одновременно. Чтобы выйти из матрицы, нужно исчезнуть из этого мира. Не умереть, а именно исчезнуть.

Когда все в мире перестает иметь значение и смысл, когда ничего не хочешь и ни к чему не стремишься, когда становится все равно, что было, есть или будет, когда безразлично, что с тобой случится, когда жизнь и смерть для тебя ничем не отличаются, когда ни с чем не борешься, когда никто и ничто уже не может расстроить (даже тот факт, что все бессмысленно) или обидеть, когда доволен тем, что есть, и ничего не хочешь изменить  - вот тогда-то ты исчезаешь из мира. Не так исчезаешь, как исчезают умершие, а как бы растворяешься в потоке. Не умираешь, а напротив - тогда-то только и начинаешь жить. Наступают покой и молчание - и в них находится и свобода, и счастье, и истина.

Сложность в том, что люди, даже решившие покончить с собой, до последнего думают только о себе и о своем (не)счастье. И именно эта зацикленность на себе, этот эгоизм - не позволяет вырваться из "матрицы".

----------


## Dementiy

> Чтобы выйти из матрицы, нужно исчезнуть из этого мира. Не умереть, а именно исчезнуть.


 Согласен.
Я, наверное, повторяюсь, но здесь очень подходит ответ на вопрос: "В чем смысл жизни?", - с точки зрения восточной философии (йоги).
Очень неожиданный ответ, кстати.

Где-то на youtube-е валяется ролик, в котором садху задают этот вопрос и ответ звучит так: "Смысл в том, чтобы проснуться".
Даже по собственному опыту могу сказать, что 99% дневного времени я сплю (в матрице).
Но если хотя бы один раз "проснуться", то в этом темном царстве, появляется ориентир.
Проблема еще и в том, что даже приоткрывая один глаз, мы часто этого не замечаем, не придаем этому значения, боимся идти дальше...

----------


## NEET

Смысл - это то, что требуется "эго" для поддержания собственного существования. Когда "эго" исчезает, пропадает и потребность в каких-либо смыслах, целях и правилах.
Но - да, если хотя бы раз увидеть это, то все вопросы разрешаются сами собой.

----------


## Dementiy

> Смысл - это то, что требуется "эго" для поддержания собственного существования. Когда "эго" исчезает, пропадает и потребность в каких-либо смыслах, целях и правилах.


 Обычно под вопросом о смысле жизни скрывается что-либо другое.
Например, поиск Бога, поиск себя, поиск вектора (или выхода).

Я больше йогой интересуюсь, нежели буддизмом.
Хотя в буддизме тоже много интересного, как-никак - общие корни.

----------


## Ранний

К сожалению, мы все живём в матрице. И если вы живёте в России, то из этой матрицы нет выхода

----------


## TheRiddle

Сомневаюсь, что страна влияет на выход из матрицы) Возможно, одного понимания того, что ты живешь в матрице, уже достаточно для выхода из нее.

----------


## NEET

> Обычно под вопросом о смысле жизни скрывается что-либо другое.
> Например, поиск Бога, поиск себя, поиск вектора (или выхода).
> 
> Я больше йогой интересуюсь, нежели буддизмом.
> Хотя в буддизме тоже много интересного, как-никак - общие корни.


 Поиски и начинаются обычно, когда "все плохо"... Но я понял тебя. Вообще говоря, большей частью согласен. Я думаю, что жизнь - это способ побыть *Кем-то*, но быть Кем-то - больно и плохо, и поэтому появляется желание снова стать самим собой, или - Никем. В конце концов, цель - познание - выполнена, а значит можно наконец-то вернуться, чтобы никогда больше в вечности Кем-то не становиться.

_I'm Nobody! Who are you?
Are you — Nobody—too?
Then there's a pair of us!
Don't tell! They'd banish us—you know!

How dreary—to be—Somebody!
How public—like a Frog—
To tell your name—the livelong June—
To an admiring Bog!
(Emily Dickinson)_

----------

